# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  where to buy?

## SnoopFrogg

any reputible online dealers assuming I cannot find one at an expo? what is average price?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk

----------


## shmush

shops that sell for lab work on animals usually have a higher likelihood of live and healthy delivery. I don't know of any that sell specifically Budgett's frogs, but if you search "live specimen order" or some thing like that..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## newebb

Looks like backwater has some for sale

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

----------


## JButera

You might want to do a BOI check on Backwater before ordering. Underground Reptiles has babies for $40 but again I'd suggest doing a BOI check on them too.

----------


## newebb

Boi?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

----------


## JButera

Board of inquiry on faunaclassifieds.com

----------


## shmush

BOI search for backwater http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...archid=4586019


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SnoopFrogg

Dont order from backwater...

Have fun with the hobby!
-Sebastian

----------


## HappyPets

here in canada they are very hard to find

----------

